
What do you think of a game application as a challenge? - hacknight
you play with people you know or not, and if you win, he must pay you and if you lose, you have to pay people pay on the system, both amounts are blocked until that one of those wins. The person who won the sum will be refunded and the one that has lost its sum will be paid automatically to the other player.
======
sharemywin
[https://www.worldwinner.com/](https://www.worldwinner.com/)

